# Temperature for baking chicken



## kitchengoddess8 (May 11, 2012)

A lot of the recipes I've seen for baked chicken say to bake at 350 for 40 minutes. I baked chicken thighs that way tonight, and the meat came out kind of tough. I would love some suggestions for how to bake chicken so the skin is crispy and the meat is juicy and tender. A chef I know suggests baking at a lower temperature, but I thought i'd see what folks here on the forum have to say.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2012)

I do chicken at 400ºF.  Rather than time I go by temperature.  Dark meat is better at an internal temperature of 185ºF.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 11, 2012)

I would say you can roast anywhere from 275-425f the cooler temps make a chewier denser meat and moister skin (like turkey should be). The high temps render the fat and make it crispy without the prevalant fat layer. The meat has the muscles more defined and maybe a bit tougher but still juicy after letting rest.

On edit: I usually do 400 like andy but my spices get a little dark sometimes.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks! How many minutes would you bake chicken thighs at 400?


----------



## buckytom (May 11, 2012)

i'm not sure why i keep reading the thread titles so literally tonight, but my response would be 98.6.


----------



## GLC (May 11, 2012)

I have come to think of baking chicken in the simplest possible terms, applying the simplest preparation and baking scheme. This attitude comes from baking pieces in preparation for using them in stock. One day, I decided I'd like to combine the stock making with a simple chicken meal preparation. I use thighs. They have a nice bit of continuous meat and a thick and even cross-section. I just toss them in olive oil and salt both sides and lay them out on a baking sheet in a 400F oven for a hour and twenty minutes, turning them halfway along. They come out every time browned and tender. If I leave the skin on, it is nicely done, but I usually pull it off, an easy operation with thighs, and add it to the stock later. I snatch four for the meal that night. The rest of the "family pack" goes into the stock put with the vegetables for four or five hours. I cannot say that I consider any other chicken better than this.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 11, 2012)

I think the thigh question depends on how many and how close they are packed in the dish. If your cooking 8-9 big thighs packed in a 9x13 then an hour should be about right. If your cooking four smaller in  8x8 than 45 minutes is closer. Depends on your oven and pan too. Learn what to look for. Clear juices and a firm texture!
The clock is kinda irrelavent and not foolproof.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 11, 2012)

I think you need to look at roasting chicken as a time-temperature envelope. Picture a graph of temperature vs. time. Or add a third dimension of doneness to get a 3D envelope. Outside of the envelope it will be undercooked or overcooked. Inside it will be cooked to varying interpretations of rare to well done. The envelope is influenced by how you prepare the chicken, for example skinless vs. skin on vs. coated with something.

Like Andy I use a meat thermometer to determine when mine is done. Get your initial values from the Internet or other sources, then adjust them depending on your own tastes and preferences. Cook to a higher temperature if it was too rare, cook to a lower temperature if it was too dry and tough.

4me had a very good reply and I agree with the analysis.

I'm surprised GLC could get by with 80 minutes at 400. In my experience that would be too done in my oven. Maybe different doneness preferences or different oven calibrations.

I usually use about 40-45 minutes at 350 degrees. But I generally prefer my chicken a bit less well done than most people.


----------



## Kayelle (May 12, 2012)

In my mind chicken should be roasted, not baked.  You bake cookies cakes and casseroles at lower temperatures but whole chickens or parts of chicken with the skin on must be roasted at higher temps to  get good results.  I never roast chicken at less than 400, and often 425 degrees.  Your instant read digital thermometer is your friend until you become comfortable with cooking times.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 12, 2012)

i think a good,accurate oven thermometer & the resting time for the meat are the most important factors here.whatever the dial says all ovens vary & it also depends on whether its fan assisted or convection.also depends on whether it's straight from the fridge or room temperature.i always allow meat to come up to room temp before cooking.
i roast whole chicken @ 440f(fan),20 mins/pound,rest for 15 mins/pound.skin is always browned & the meat moist.
but that's just me & my oven!


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 12, 2012)

For me it depends on what part(s) of the chicken I'm cooking.  Bone-in skin-on usually goes at 400 degrees, unless a specific recipe states otherwise; boneless skinless usually goes at 350.

I always do whole birds in my rotisserie, so the time is more important than the temp.  Birds always come out perfectly.


----------



## Kayelle (May 12, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> In my mind chicken should be roasted, not baked.  You bake cookies cakes and casseroles at lower temperatures but whole chickens or parts of chicken with the skin on must be roasted at higher temps to  get good results.  I never roast chicken at less than 400, and often 425 degrees.  Your instant read digital thermometer is your friend until you become comfortable with cooking times.



In addition, Andy is absolutely right that *dark* meat should be cooked to 185 degrees.  Roasted chicken thighs are my favorite so I want them cooked at high temp for a longer amount of time.  The texture of the meat is greatly improved when they are actually over cooked.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (May 13, 2012)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> In addition, Andy is absolutely right that dark meat should be cooked to 185 degrees.  Roasted chicken thighs are my favorite so I want them cooked at high temp for a longer amount of time.  The texture of the meat is greatly improved when they are actually over cooked.



Interesting to hear that dark meat tastes better when cooked at high temperatures. Maybe I should try cooking them at 400 for 45 minutes and see how that goes. I generally cook them in a foil lined 8 x 8 baking pan.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 13, 2012)

I think we have a difference of opinion here on just how well done dark meat should be.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (May 13, 2012)

Oh dear. Now I'm really confused!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 13, 2012)

If there were one correct answer you would find it in Wikipedia.

Instead, get a meat thermometer and try it for yourself, cooking your chicken to different degrees of doneness and then you decide how you like it.

Start out at an intermediate temperature. Then adjust up or down depending on your taste.


----------



## Kayelle (May 14, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Oh dear. Now I'm really confused!



Don't be confused KG, you've already found out that an intermediate temp of 350 doesn't give you crispy skin like you wanted, nor did you like the texture.  Try them at 400 degrees and cook them slightly longer.  Then you'll know.


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2012)

A thin coating of oil on the skin helps to crisp it up.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 14, 2012)

This is my go-to recipe for baked/roasted chicken: Crispy Baked Chicken Leg Quarters. It works equally well with bone-in breasts. I use whatever seasoning mix I feel like - dried herbs or herb blends, garlic powder, onion powder, seasoned salt, etc. 

It's the salt in the soy sauce that helps the skin dry and crisp and seasons the meat like a brine would. It doesn't taste like soy sauce, though. Really delicious. I also use the thermometer probe that came with my oven to let me know when it's done. It usually takes about an hour, rather than an hour and 15 minutes. YMMV.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 14, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> A thin coating of oil on the skin helps to crisp it up.





GotGarlic said:


> This is my go-to recipe for baked/roasted chicken: Crispy Baked Chicken Leg Quarters. It works equally well with bone-in breasts. I use whatever seasoning mix I feel like - dried herbs or herb blends, garlic powder, onion powder, seasoned salt, etc.
> 
> It's the salt in the soy sauce that helps the skin dry and crisp and seasons the meat like a brine would. It doesn't taste like soy sauce, though. Really delicious. I also use the thermometer probe that came with my oven to let me know when it's done. It usually takes about an hour, rather than an hour and 15 minutes. YMMV.


here's a brilliant tip for seasoning chicken.marco pierre white uses it,it works & that guy was the youngest chef in the uk to get 3 michelin stars,so if it's good enough for mpw..........:
make a paste out of a knorr chicken stock cube & olive oil.rub over the skin & inside the cavity.crisp skin & delicious meat.do the same with beef,lamb,pork,fish & vegetables.just use the appropriate flavour cube.


----------



## jennyema (May 14, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> i think a good,accurate oven thermometer & the resting time for the meat are the most important factors here.whatever the dial says all ovens vary & it also depends on whether its fan assisted or convection.also depends on whether it's straight from the fridge or room temperature.i always allow meat to come up to room temp before cooking.
> i roast whole chicken @ 440f(fan),20 mins/pound,rest for 15 mins/pound.skin is always browned & the meat moist.
> but that's just me & my oven!


 

I use very high heat, too.  450.

Foolproof and delectable.

Kafka's Herb-Roasted Chicken | The Paupered Chef


----------



## CharlieD (May 14, 2012)

Do not forget that the time will also depend on how close to each other pieces of chicken are. You can bake a chicken in a full size tray for an hour, you pack the same chicken and same temp into a small tray and it will come out uncook after the same time. Also it is important to proparly preheat your oven, that will too make a difference in baking time.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 14, 2012)

That's a good point Charlie. Things depend on more than temperature. I roast chicken pieces by covering a cookie sheet with aluminum foil, then place a small wire rack on top, and the chicken pieces on that. The wire rack allows juices to drain off instead of being absorbed by the chicken, but it also allows hot oven air to circulate underneath the chicken pieces, and prevents the pieces from being burned by sticking to the greasy pan. I cook whole chickens by a similar method (different rack, foil covered casserole dish.

I hope everybody on the forum knows to preheat their oven to a steady-state cooking temperature before inserting chicken. Use a independent oven temperature meter ($5 at most stores) to not only know when your oven has reached cooking temperature, but IMO they are more reliable than many oven thermostatic controls.

Some ovens have an indicator they have reached set temperature. Combined with accurate calibration this would be a good oven to have.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 15, 2012)

My oven "beeps" when it reaches the set temperature. In addition, I test it occasionally using an oven thermometer & it's always been 25 degrees hotter. I know it; husband knows it; so since we're the only ones who use it, we've just left it that way & simply adjust the temp accordingly.


----------



## GLC (May 15, 2012)

In a conventional oven, there is no single oven temperature. The typical gas oven has the burner at the bottom. That creates a continuous variation in heat from bottom to top. You can visualize it as three zones, each different by 25F (14C or 1 "gas mark" in the UK), with the hottest at the bottom. If you then break up the pattern by inserting large barriers, like baking sheets, the distribution becomes more complex. Even the three zone view is simplistic and by no means reflects the actual temperature distribution in an empty oven. 

Electric ovens may have more distributed heating elements and more complex heat distributions. 

And the heat input is controlled according to the temperature at the oven's thermocouple, usually high on the back wall. If the vessels and sheets in the oven divert the flow of heat with regard to the thermocouple, the relationship between the heat at any point and the amount of heat delivered to the burner will change. It seems reasonable that the temperature in a working oven might vary 50F to 100F among oven positions. And of course we are always aware of the front to back difference. 

If temperature was really so critical that 25F made a real difference, we would be in trouble. Fortunately that's not enough difference to be fatal. But if we're already wrong about the temperature at the food position by 25F-50F and we further change it by the way we load the oven, we could be very wrong, enough to make a difference.  And maybe even the creator or tester of the recipe was wrongly believing in the oven temperature setting. If everything happens to be off in a combination of ways that all shift the actual temperature in the same direction, it would explain a perplexing failure in the recipe.

It's a good exercise for serious cooks to experiment with their ovens, checking the temperature top, bottom, and middle, front and back, and with baking sheets an large vessels in the oven.


----------



## Gudtyms (May 15, 2012)

Try roasting at a higher temp to sear the skin, then dropping your temp to finish cooking. This will lock in you juices and you end result will be better!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 15, 2012)

GLC said:


> In a conventional oven, there is no single oven temperature. The typical gas oven has ...


Indeed! And that's why there's convection ovens, which have fans to equalize the heat better. By minimizing hot spots and cold spots food can be cooked more evenly and it also saves energy because food with no cold spots cooks in a shorter amount of time.



Gudtyms said:


> Try roasting at a higher temp to sear the skin, then dropping your temp to finish cooking. This will lock in you juices and you end result will be better!


Another good idea. I do that all the time with roasts and turkeys, and I bet many others do too.


----------



## CharlieD (May 15, 2012)

Gudtyms said:


> Try roasting at a higher temp to sear the skin, then dropping your temp to finish cooking. This will lock in you juices and you end result will be better!


 
 Urban legend.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 15, 2012)

Roasting at a higher temperature affects how the chicken skin or roast "crust" turns out. Perhaps the sealing in the juices part is myth, I couldn't say.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Roasting at a higher temperature affects how the chicken skin or roast "crust" turns out. Perhaps the sealing in the juices part is myth, I couldn't say.



I think that's it.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (May 15, 2012)

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> This is my go-to recipe for baked/roasted chicken: Crispy Baked Chicken Leg Quarters. It works equally well with bone-in breasts. I use whatever seasoning mix I feel like - dried herbs or herb blends, garlic powder, onion powder, seasoned salt, etc.
> 
> It's the salt in the soy sauce that helps the skin dry and crisp and seasons the meat like a brine would. It doesn't taste like soy sauce, though. Really delicious. I also use the thermometer probe that came with my oven to let me know when it's done. It usually takes about an hour, rather than an hour and 15 minutes. YMMV.



Thanks for the recipe. Unfortunately soy is a no-no for me health-wise, so I would need to find a substitute. Any ideas?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 15, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Thanks for the recipe. Unfortunately soy is a no-no for me health-wise, so I would need to find a substitute. Any ideas?



Say why soy is a problem and I'm sure there's a substitute. For example, is it soy protein? Is it the salt? (Different substitute depending on which it is.)


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2012)

Is it the wheat?


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (May 15, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:
			
		

> Say why soy is a problem and I'm sure there's a substitute. For example, is it soy protein? Is it the salt? (Different substitute depending on which it is.)



Yes, I'm on a medical diet that prohibits soy protein, gluten, and dairy.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Yes, I'm on a medical diet that prohibits soy protein, gluten, and dairy.




Thank pretty much rules out all soy sauces.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (May 15, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Is it the wheat?



Can't have anything with gluten or soy, so it's both I guess.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (May 15, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Thank pretty much rules out all soy sauces.



I know...what a bummer!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 15, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> That's a good point Charlie. Things depend on more than temperature. I roast chicken pieces by covering a cookie sheet with aluminum foil, then place a small wire rack on top, and the chicken pieces on that. The wire rack allows juices to drain off instead of being absorbed by the chicken, but it also allows hot oven air to circulate underneath the chicken pieces, and prevents the pieces from being burned by sticking to the greasy pan. I cook whole chickens by a similar method (different rack, foil covered casserole dish.



I've roasted chicken with and without the rack. The chicken fat is rendered and stays in the pan - it is not absorbed by the chicken. And it doesn't burn. So in my experience, the rack is just an extra item to clean and doesn't provide any benefit.

As for a substitute for soy sauce, fish sauce might work. I'm not very familiar with soy- and gluten-free diets, though, since it's not an issue for me.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 16, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Yes, I'm on a medical diet that prohibits soy protein, gluten, and dairy.


Gotcha!

Use Asian fish sauce. It's got saltiness, taste dimensions, no soy, no gluten, no dairy. (But you should check the ingredients just to make sure.)



GotGarlic said:


> I've roasted chicken with and without the rack. The chicken fat is rendered and stays in the pan - it is not absorbed by the chicken. And it doesn't burn. So in my experience, the rack is just an extra item to clean and doesn't provide any benefit.
> 
> As for a substitute for soy sauce, fish sauce might work. I'm not very familiar with soy- and gluten-free diets, though, since it's not an issue for me.



Whenever I roast chicken pieces without the rack they simmer in the grease and burn, and get all greasy.

And I too had fish sauce in mind when KG posted a problem with soy sauce, if it was the soy protein.

I use fish sauce (_nam pla_) a lot. It's like an Asian liquid seasoned salt. Very good in many applications including dipping sauces.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (May 16, 2012)

What is in Asian fish sauce?


----------



## Caslon (May 16, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> I've roasted chicken with and without the rack. The chicken fat is rendered and stays in the pan - it is not absorbed by the chicken. And it doesn't burn. So in my experience, the rack is just an extra item to clean and doesn't provide any benefit.



I'll use a cooling rack to set some chicken on, for my lazy set and forget meal.  A large plastic baking bag set inside a larger aluminum pan, with potato slices and frozen green beans up front,  formed aluminum dividers keep them seperate.  I staple the bag shut.  Not bad for set and forget.

What works best for me so far is to season and lightly fry the legs in in a cast iron skillet for 8 min or so, then put the skillet in the oven at 325F for about 40 minuntes. If I set the temp any higher, the meat splits apart and is done almost too fast.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 16, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> What is in Asian fish sauce?


it's a clear liquid about the same colour as very light soy sauce made by fermenting anchovies & salt for between 12 & 18 months.an absolute staple in thai & other asian cooking.used for seasoning.not the most appetising of smells but a fabulous deep,complex flavour.you know when you have a thai red curry & you get that deep,savoury almost meaty background taste that you can't quite pinpoint....that's fish sauce.i use it in none asian cooking as a seasoning too.
worcestershire sauce is made in a similar way but more spices,ingredients are added.might be worth trying that,but check the ingredients list first.
oh,by the way,i love watching the american cooking programmes,diners drive ins & dives,eat street etc(fabulous food most of the time) but everyone seems to have a problem pronouncing "worcestershire" over there.it's one of those weird(we're famous for 'em) english words that is pronounced differently to the way you spell it.it's "wooster or woostershire"sauce


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 16, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Thanks for the recipe. Unfortunately soy is a no-no for me health-wise, so I would need to find a substitute. Any ideas?


try umami paste(the fifth taste according to some):
Ingredients: tomato paste, garlic, anchovy paste,  black olives,  balsamic vinegar, dehydrated Porcini mushrooms, Parmesan cheese, citric  acid, olive oil, wine vinegar, sugar, salt.
no msg,no soy...winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 16, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Urban legend.


with you on that one charlie.if you must change temps then turn the heat up towards the end of the cooking time to finish,crisp & brown


----------



## GotGarlic (May 16, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> What is in Asian fish sauce?



Fish sauce is a condiment made from fermented fish used frequently in Asian cooking. It can be an ingredient in sauces, dressings or dips. It has a salty flavor that would make it a good substitute for soy sauce. The taste will be different, but in this recipe, it's really the salt and a mild flavor from brushing it on that you're after. Hope it works. Let us know if you try it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 16, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> it's a clear liquid about the same colour as very light soy sauce made by fermenting anchovies & salt for between 12 & 18 months.an absolute staple in thai & other asian cooking.used for seasoning.not the most appetising of smells but a fabulous deep,complex flavour.you know when you have a thai red curry & you get that deep,savoury almost meaty background taste that you can't quite pinpoint....that's fish sauce.i use it in none asian cooking as a seasoning too.
> worcestershire sauce is made in a similar way but more spices,ingredients are added.might be worth trying that,but check the ingredients list first.
> oh,by the way,i love watching the american cooking programmes,diners drive ins & dives,eat street etc(fabulous food most of the time) but everyone seems to have a problem pronouncing "worcestershire" over there.it's one of those weird(we're famous for 'em) english words that is pronounced differently to the way you spell it.it's "wooster or woostershire"sauce




I just call it "what's this here sauce?"


----------



## taxlady (May 16, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> try umami paste(the fifth taste according to some):
> Ingredients: tomato paste, garlic, anchovy paste,  black olives,  balsamic vinegar, dehydrated Porcini mushrooms, Parmesan cheese, citric  acid, olive oil, wine vinegar, sugar, salt.
> no msg,no soy...winner winner chicken dinner!


Can you buy that somewhere or do you have to make it yourself? I'm not supposed to eat soy in any form - it's too estrogenic.


----------



## taxlady (May 16, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> ...
> oh,by the way,i love watching the american cooking programmes,diners drive ins & dives,eat street etc(fabulous food most of the time) but everyone seems to have a problem pronouncing "worcestershire" over there.it's one of those weird(we're famous for 'em) english words that is pronounced differently to the way you spell it.it's "wooster or woostershire"sauce


I pronounce it "wister" or "wisteh sher" if someone looks at me funny/puzzled for "wister".


----------



## GLC (May 16, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> it's a clear liquid about the same colour as very light soy sauce made by fermenting anchovies & salt for between 12 & 18 months.



And in using it, you'll be following one of the oldest culinary traditions on Earth. Garum, also sometimes called liquamen, was a very popular condiment among ancient Romans who got it, like most things "Roman," from the Greeks. Made by fermenting fish or fish innards. The problem with all Middle Ages and older recipes is that they didn't give quantities, but the impression is that garum was heavily used, Production was so heavy that we know a lot about the problems caused by the stink. And just like Asian fish sauces, not everyone like it. But the ones who did used it heavily. And like Asian fish sauce, there were differences in quality and regional variations. 

We don't know a lot of the details. At one point garum and liquamen appear to refer to different kinds of fish sauce and later came to mean the same thing. We have to assume that, like the Asian sauces, the best were light amber color. The dregs went to the poor to flavor their miserable meals. But it was THE sauce and sauce base of the day. It seems to have hung around into the medieval period and then faded, perhaps as spices began to be feasible for someone below the aristocracy. And then they went as nutty about spices as the Romans had been about garum. You can still buy a Mediterranean product something like it.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 16, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> What is in Asian fish sauce?


fish


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 16, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Can you buy that somewhere or do you have to make it yourself? I'm not supposed to eat soy in any form - it's too estrogenic.


nope,you can buy it tax,well you can over here.tesco sell it for about $4 for a tube about the size that tomato paste comes in.sounds a lot but you only use a tiny bit.when i google'd it to get the ingredients a load of stuff came up in the states so i'm sure you will be able to.if not,let me know & i'll mail you a tube


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 16, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I pronounce it "wister" or "wisteh sher" if someone looks at me funny/puzzled for "wister".





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just call it "what's this here sauce?"


well now you know ladies,i'll learn yer to talk proper like wot we does over 'ere!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 16, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> well now you know ladies,i'll learn yer to talk proper like wot we does over 'ere!



I'm fairly sure I could do all right on me own...  I watched _My Fair lady_...


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 17, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm fairly sure I could do all right on me own...  I watched _My Fair lady_...


you need to get out more pf................


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 17, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> you need to get out more pf................



That's what I keep telling Shrek...but does he listen???


----------



## jennyema (May 17, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> nope,you can buy it tax,well you can over here.tesco sell it for about $4 for a tube about the size that tomato paste comes in.sounds a lot but you only use a tiny bit.when i google'd it to get the ingredients a load of stuff came up in the states so i'm sure you will be able to.if not,let me know & i'll mail you a tube


 

You can buy it at gourmet and specialty stores.

I bought a tube because it has all the right umami ingredients in it (tomato, anchovy, mushroom, etc) but it's waaaaay to sweet, IMO.

I think the addition of sugar is a big mistake, as one would generally be using it in savory cooking.  If the user wants to, they can always add sugar to whatever they are cooking, but the sweet flavor of the paste affects how you can use it.


----------



## taxlady (May 17, 2012)

jennyema said:


> You can buy it at gourmet and specialty stores.
> 
> I bought a tube because it has all the right umami ingredients in it (tomato, anchovy, mushroom, etc) but it's waaaaay to sweet, IMO.
> 
> I think the addition of sugar is a big mistake, as one would generally be using it in savory cooking.  If the user wants to, they can always add sugar to whatever they are cooking, but the sweet flavor of the paste affects how you can use it.


Thanks for the warning about sweetness. I'm really not a fan of sweet with my savoury. I guess I'll look for a recipe to make it myself.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 17, 2012)

After cookign for my family for 30+ years, and having an engineering mind, and a good bit of science background, I experimented, read, challneged what others have said, and recorded results.  Here's what I have found.

Roasting/baking at high temperatures, 425 - 450'F. results in crisper skin.  A meat thermometer is used to determine when the deepest part of the meat reaches 155'F.  Let the chicken rest for 10 to 15 mintues and it will come to a final temp of 165'F, which results in tender, juicy meat.  The chicken cooks fast at high temperature, so start checking it after 30 minutes or so.

Roasting at moderate temperatures gives herbs and spices a chance to flavor the meat.  The skin is still crisp, but not crunchy.  Longer cooking time is required.  Again, pull the chicken out when the thermometer reads 155'F and let it rest.

Low temp roasting/baking is done at temps ranging from 290 to 325' F.  This is done when you want to extend the cooking time to really get external flavors into the meat.  Don't count on crisp skin.  Often, chicken cooked this way is steamed in an oven bag, or placed in a pot with a lid, with other veggies added to the pot or bag.  This creates a kind of chicken stew.  for this chicken, the meat thermometer should read between 180 and 190', and the meat should literally fall from the bone.  You get moist, and flavorful meat with this method, and the chicken broth flavors the other foods cooked with it.  Often, the skin is removed when cooking chicken this way.

Another way of cooking chicken (preferred in my house) is to bring the cut up bird up to room temperature.  Dry it with paper towels.  Coat with egg wash, dredge in seasoned flour.  Shake off excess flour.  Fry in 360' oil until lightly browned on both sides.  Move pieces to a foil-lined baking sheet, and bake for 40 minutes at 350' F.  The chicken has a lightly crisped skin, is not greasy, and is so juicy that when you bite it, it squirts you.  I sometimes change the coating method by dredging in seasoned flour, then egg wash, then in panko bread crumbs, frying, then baking.  Add coconut to the panko bead crumbs for another take on this classic chicken.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 18, 2012)

jennyema said:


> You can buy it at gourmet and specialty stores.
> 
> I bought a tube because it has all the right umami ingredients in it (tomato, anchovy, mushroom, etc) but it's waaaaay to sweet, IMO.
> 
> I think the addition of sugar is a big mistake, as one would generally be using it in savory cooking.  If the user wants to, they can always add sugar to whatever they are cooking, but the sweet flavor of the paste affects how you can use it.





taxlady said:


> Thanks for the warning about sweetness. I'm really not a fan of sweet with my savoury. I guess I'll look for a recipe to make it myself.


good morning
i guess that there are different manufacturers recipes which may account for the sweetness thing.i haven't detected any sweetness in the brand i buy.it's a laura santtini preparation & the ingedients are:
Tomato Puree,Garlic ,Anchovy Paste (Anchovies, Salt, Sunflower Oil)  ,Black Olive ,Balsamic Vinegar ,Porcini Mushrooms ,Parmesan Cheese  ,Olive Oil ,Vinegar ,Sugar ,Salt.
don't know if its the same in the states but over here the printed list of ingredients starts with the highest proportion 1st & the lowest last.in this one the sugar content is next to last.there are some naturally "sweet" ingredients in there too-tomato puree,balsamic vinegar & parmesan all have sweet notes so,again,i guess it depends on the individual mix for that brand.
got all the ingredients in the cupboard so might just try making some myself too tax!


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 6, 2012)

Good news. Raising the oven temperature and coating the chicken thighs with olive oil seems to be working but sometimes the meat is a bit dry. Any suggestions on how to get the meat a bit more tender?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 6, 2012)

If the meat is dry, you are cooking it too long.  Pull the chicken when the juices run clear, and let rest for ten minutes or so before serving.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jul 6, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> If the meat is dry, you are cooking it too long.  Pull the chicken when the juices run clear, and let rest for ten minutes or so before serving.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


+1


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 6, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:
			
		

> If the meat is dry, you are cooking it too long.  Pull the chicken when the juices run clear, and let rest for ten minutes or so before serving.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Thanks! I baked it at 400 for 40 minutes. Do you think I should go higher than 400 and shorten the time?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Thanks! I baked it at 400 for 40 minutes. Do you think I should go higher than 400 and shorten the time?



You have to cook it less.  So same temp, less time.  Try 30 minutes @ 400ºF.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 6, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> You have to cook it less.  So same temp, less time.  Try 30 minutes @ 400ºF.



Ok I'll try that and post the results.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2012)

You really should get an instant read thermometer so you can by temp rather than time.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 6, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> You really should get an instant read thermometer so you can by temp rather than time.



I've never used one. What do I need to do?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I've never used one. What do I need to do?



You can find digital (not a dial type) instant read thermometers in kitchen stores or places like Target or Wal-Mart, etc.

Taylor and Polder are reliable brands.  You can find them for as little as $10.

All you have to do is turn it on and stick the tip of the probe into the thickest part of the meat and let the temperature register.  You sill see the numbers climbing on the display.  When it stops, that's the temp of the meat.  Test a couple of different parts of the meat to be sure.  All chicken is cooked safely at 161ºF.  I find thigh meat has a better texture around 180ºF-185ºF.  Breast meat will be dry and tough at thigh temps so stick to the low to mid 160s.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 8, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> You can find digital (not a dial type) instant read thermometers in kitchen stores or places like Target or Wal-Mart, etc.
> 
> Taylor and Polder are reliable brands.  You can find them for as little as $10.
> 
> All you have to do is turn it on and stick the tip of the probe into the thickest part of the meat and let the temperature register.  You sill see the numbers climbing on the display.  When it stops, that's the temp of the meat.  Test a couple of different parts of the meat to be sure.  All chicken is cooked safely at 161ºF.  I find thigh meat has a better texture around 180ºF-185ºF.  Breast meat will be dry and tough at thigh temps so stick to the low to mid 160s.



So do you take the meat out to rest as soon as it reaches the ideal temperature?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 8, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> So do you take the meat out to rest as soon as it reaches the ideal temperature?


Yes. Any additional cooking will merely result in more "overshoot" of your desired temperature.

Experienced chefs often take their roasts out of the oven short of the ultimate target temperature in anticipation of this overshoot. It is often an experience that must be learned. After taking your roast chicken (beef, pork) out of the oven, monitor the ultimate peak temperature and relate that to what it was when you took it out, and relate that to how you like it cooked. Take good notes and adjust your procedure accordingly.


----------



## Bmhughes89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:
			
		

> Yes. Any additional cooking will merely result in more "overshoot" of your desired temperature.
> 
> Experienced chefs often take their roasts out of the oven short of the ultimate target temperature in anticipation of this overshoot. It is often an experience that must be learned. After taking your roast chicken (beef, pork) out of the oven, monitor the ultimate peak temperature and relate that to what it was when you took it out, and relate that to how you like it cooked. Take good notes and adjust your procedure accordingly.



I was going to post this. Food cooks after taken out of the oven, pan, any heat activated cooking apparatus. It's usually good to take chicken out around 155 and let it rest. Resting meat allows the muscle tissue to regain the moisture cooking the meat is pulling out. Same reason to why a duck breast severely bleeds out if you cut it right out of the pan.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 9, 2012)

I cooked a cornish game hen the other night, in the oven. I put it on one of those wire rack chicken stands.  I followed one sites recommendation which I will probably follow from now on.  325 F for an hour per pound. My game hen was 1.7 pounds so I cooked it at that temp for about 100 minutes.  The recipe then called for turning up the oven to 400 F for 25 minutes.  It worked out well.  Cooking at the somewhat lower 325 F really made that game hen smell like a small thanksgiving turkey.  Btw, I was going for a lemon pepper game hen.  I poured a lot of lemon pepper seasoning into the cavity, but wish I had added more.  Next time I will do the same and zest some lemon peel into the cavity.


The end temp probe read about 170 F.  Next time, I might leave it in the oven longer than the 100 minutes to get to 180 F. I hope that the breast meat doesn't get too dry tho. The skin turned out crisp, but not overly so, which was a concern of mine.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 9, 2012)

You cooked a 1.7 pound chicken for 2 hours and 5 minutes and it was only 170ºF?


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 9, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> All you have to do is turn it on and stick the tip of the probe into the thickest part of the meat and let the temperature register..



I have much better success if I insert the probe wait a moment then turn it on.  I read that tip on a manufacturer's website.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 9, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> I have much better success if I insert the probe wait a moment then turn it on.  I read that tip on a manufacturer's website.



What difference in performance did you notice?


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 9, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> What difference in performance did you notice?



Much quicker readings.

I will point out I just bought a new one (with thermocouple) and it is supposed to be fast to start with.  But I get 3-4 second reading instead of 10ish with it if I insert it first.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 9, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Much quicker readings.



Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 9, 2012)

The problem I have with using a meat thermometer is that it's hard to see through my oven door (it's an old oven). I would have to keep  opening the door which would create a sudden drop in temperature, making it hard to get an even bake or roast on the meat.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 9, 2012)

The type of thermometer I pictured is not to be left in the oven.  You would open the door, check it, remove the thermometer, and close the door.

If you want the type you leave in the food, look for one of these.

http://www.amazon.com/Polder-Digital-In-Oven-Thermometer-Graphite/dp/B000P6FLOY/ref=pd_sbs_indust_4

Yu put the probe into the meat, run the wire out of the oven and plug it into the display that stays on the counter.

No need to try to read the temp through the oven window.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 9, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> The type of thermometer I pictured is not to be left in the oven.  You would open the door, check it, remove the thermometer, and close the door.
> 
> If you want the type you leave in the food, look for one of these.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clarifying! How often do you usually check the temperature with the first type of thermometer you described.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 9, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Thanks for clarifying! How often do you usually check the temperature with the first type of thermometer you described.



You usually have a rough idea of how long something has to cook so you check as you get lose to that time.  If you're close, within 10º, check again in a few minutes.  It doesn't take long.  

If you are really not sure how long something will take, you'll have to check earlier and more frequently.  That's part of the learning process.  Make notes for next time.


----------



## Rudi Xeno (Jul 10, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Good news. Raising the oven temperature and coating the chicken thighs with olive oil seems to be working but sometimes the meat is a bit dry. Any suggestions on how to get the meat a bit more tender?



I have to go along with Chief Longwind here.

_"Roasting/baking at high temperatures, 425 - 450'F. results in crisper skin. A meat thermometer is used to determine when the deepest part of the meat reaches 155'F. Let the chicken rest for 10 to 15 mintues and it will come to a final temp of 165'F, which results in tender, juicy meat. The chicken cooks fast at high temperature, so start checking it after 30 minutes or so."_

I find it really important to get the chicken out at 150 - 155F and let it rest in order to get it up to 165F.  This redistributes the juices gently without cooking them away.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone for these wonderful tips on using a meat thermometer. I'm going to get one and try it.


----------



## Addie (Jul 10, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Thanks everyone for these wonderful tips on using a meat thermometer. I'm going to get one and try it.


 
Now you're talking. And you can get an inexpensive one for about $10. Later you can splurge for a more expensive one.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Does the kind of pan you use affect the temperature of the chicken? I've been using an 8 x 8 cake pan lined with foil.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 10, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Does the kind of pan you use affect the temperature of the chicken? I've been using an 8 x 8 cake pan lined with foil.



No.  Cake pans, cookie sheets, brownie pans, cast iron skillets no difference.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 11, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> No.  Cake pans, cookie sheets, brownie pans, cast iron skillets no difference.


Actually, I tried roasting a chicken in a 4" deep, metal, lasagna pan and it just wasn't getting cooked. I moved the chicken to a shallower, glass, roasting pan.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 11, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Actually, I tried roasting a chicken in a 4" deep, metal, lasagna pan and it just wasn't getting cooked. I moved the chicken to a shallower, glass, roasting pan.



A high-sided pan such as a lasagne pan will interfere with the cooking process, usually by slowing the browning of the exterior.  That's why I suggested low-sided pans.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 11, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> A high-sided pan such as a lasagne pan will interfere with the cooking process, usually by slowing the browning of the exterior.  That's why I suggested low-sided pans.



Tis true.  High sided pans both negate the natural circulation of air in an oven, which keeps new hot air from transferring its heat to the skin.  It also blocks infra-red heat from reaching the skin, again blocking that all important heat transfer that makes the skin crisp and delicious.  So now you know why roasting pans are shallow.  And if you can put you meat, be it foul, fish, or meat onto a rack of some sort, it will cook even better.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Jul 11, 2012)

I always use a rack when I put a large piece of meat in the oven. Makes a big difference. When I make a fresh pork shoulder and put it on the rack, it is crispy all around. Soo good!!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 11, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Tis true.  High sided pans both negate the natural circulation of air in an oven, which keeps new hot air from transferring its heat to the skin.  It also blocks infra-red heat from reaching the skin, again blocking that all important heat transfer that makes the skin crisp and delicious.  So now you know why roasting pans are shallow.  And if you can put you meat, be it foul, fish, or meat onto a rack of some sort, it will cook even better.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


That chicken was on a rack


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 12, 2012)

Can someone share a link to a roasting pan with a rack they would recommend? I have a small oven and am not sure I could get one that would fit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 12, 2012)

I would search "roasting pan with rack" on Amazon and see what is available.  They have a huge selection to look at.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I would search "roasting pan with rack" on Amazon and see what is available.  They have a huge selection to look at.



I did and most of them look too big for my oven. They also look hard to clean.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 12, 2012)

I use a cookie sheet (foil covered for easy clean up) and a flat rack about 1/2" or 3/4" tall. I just set the chicken on the rack. No need for "V" shaped rack like many people use. I got the rack at a restaurant supply store. You can probably find similar items on the Internet if you have no restaurant supply stores nearby.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 12, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:
			
		

> I use a cookie sheet (foil covered for easy clean up) and a flat rack about 1/2" or 3/4" tall. I just set the chicken on the rack. No need for "V" shaped rack like many people use. I got the rack at a restaurant supply store. You can probably find similar items on the Internet if you have no restaurant supply stores nearby.



That sounds like an easy solution. How do you clean the rack? I'm guessing that they can get pretty greasy.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 12, 2012)

I hate using racks because they are so hard to clean.  If you have to, set the meat on some cut up veggies to raise it off the bottom and use the flavored drippings for a great gravy.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 12, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> That sounds like an easy solution. How do you clean the rack? I'm guessing that they can get pretty greasy.


Doesn't get as greasy as you would think, because the grease drips off and falls on the aluminum foil. Most of the time I just wash with soap and water, or sometimes if it builds up I use Easy Off oven cleaner to soften the grease, the run hot water over, and finish up with soap and water.

You'll find the same of practically any roasting rack.

Also, when I'm lazy sometimes I tear off pieces of aluminum foil and roll them into balls (about 1" diameter) and support chicken pieces with the foil balls. This is particularly good when cooking a couple thighs as serving for one. (I did this just last night.) When the chicken is cooked I just discard all the foil and there's nothing left to clean.

One thing is for certain. If you roast chicken and don't support it above the grease drippings the bottom of the chicken is going to get greasy. That is most easily accomplished by using a rack or spit.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 13, 2012)

I found a small roasting pan with a rack at Bed Bath, and the sales person recommended spraying it with Pam for easy cleaning. I'm going to try that and post the results.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 13, 2012)

Depending on whether you're going to use the pan juices or discard them, if the latter then cover the pan with aluminum foil for NO cleaning. When you're done just wad up the foil and throw it away.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 13, 2012)

A dishwasher (the appliance, not a person) does a pretty good job of cleaning racks. Gets the goo off of places that are hard to clean by hand.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 13, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> A dishwasher (the appliance, not a person) does a pretty good job of cleaning racks. Gets the goo off of places that are hard to clean by hand.



My dishwasher just broke, and hopefully I'll be able to get a new one soon. If anyone has a recommendation for a good one - the low end price wise - I'm all ears.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 13, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:
			
		

> Depending on whether you're going to use the pan juices or discard them, if the latter then cover the pan with aluminum foil for NO cleaning. When you're done just wad up the foil and throw it away.



Love it! The less cleaning the better. Sometimes I avoid cooking because of how much work it is to clean up afterwards.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 13, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Love it! The less cleaning the better. Sometimes I avoid cooking because of how much work it is to clean up afterwards.


It's always a good idea to give thought to ways to minimize unnecessary work.

Another thing that works for me is to clean while I'm cooking. For example, while I'm reducing a sauce I might clean up some of the dishes I had used for pre-measured ingredients (mise en place) and put them away. On a good day by the time I serve dinner the only dirty dishes, pots and pans are the one I'm serving from.


----------



## Addie (Jul 13, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> It's always a good idea to give thought to ways to minimize unnecessary work.
> 
> Another thing that works for me is to clean while I'm cooking. For example, while I'm reducing a sauce I might clean up some of the dishes I had used for pre-measured ingredients (mise en place) and put them away. On a good day by the time I serve dinner the only dirty dishes, pots and pans are the one I'm serving from.


 
The first thing I do whether I am baking or cooking, is to fill the sink up with hot soapy water. During the three minutes it takes to cream the butter and sugar, I can get a lot washed that have been soaking. By the time the cake is ready to go into the oven, all I have left to wash is the spatula, mixing bowl and my hands.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 13, 2012)

Addie said:


> all I have left to wash is the spatula, mixing bowl and *my hand*s.



Now Addie... aren't ya supposed to wash those first?


----------



## Addie (Jul 13, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Now Addie... aren't ya supposed to wash those first?


 
 I have one of those "hands free" dispensers. I have become obsessive about washing the counter tops and my hands ever since I had the Norovirus. I wouldn't wish that on an ex husband.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 14, 2012)

So I tried using a meat thermometer and a broiling pan tonight and had some logistical problems. 

I attempted to put the thermometer in a chicken thigh while it was in the oven and couldn't reach it because my oven is so small. I ended up having to pull the pan out of the oven, take the temperature of the meat, and put it back. Is this what people normally do?

Also there was a spot on the bottom of one of the thighs that seemed red and undercooked. I don't think I could have left the meat in longer (40 minutes at 400) because the rest of the thigh seemed a bit dry. What could I have done differently?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> So I tried using a meat thermometer and a broiling pan tonight and had some logistical problems.
> 
> I attempted to put the thermometer in a chicken thigh while it was in the oven and couldn't reach it because my oven is so small. I ended up having to pull the pan out of the oven, take the temperature of the meat, and put it back. Is this what people normally do?
> 
> Also there was a spot on the bottom of one of the thighs that seemed red and undercooked. I don't think I could have left the meat in longer (40 minutes at 400) because the rest of the thigh seemed a bit dry. What could I have done differently?




What temperatures did your thermometer read?
How many different spots did you check temps?

It's OK that you take the meat out to check the temps.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 14, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> What temperatures did your thermometer read?
> How many different spots did you check temps?
> 
> It's OK that you take the meat out to check the temps.



I checked the meat in one spot, the middle of the thigh. At first I put it in too far and actually dented the pan  After 20 minutes it was 160 and at 30 minutes it was 188.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2012)

The joint where the thigh attaches to the body is always the last place to cook through.

188º F is a good temp. for thigh meat.  next time check the breast at the thickest part and the thigh in a couple of spots.  If you hit at least 165º in the breast and 185º in the thigh, take the bird out, cover it loosely with foil and let it rest for 15-20 minutes.  It will finish cooking during that resting time.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 14, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> The joint where the thigh attaches to the body is always the last place to cook through.
> 
> 188º F is a good temp. for thigh meat.  next time check the breast at the thickest part and the thigh in a couple of spots.  If you hit at least 165º in the breast and 185º in the thigh, take the bird out, cover it loosely with foil and let it rest for 15-20 minutes.  It will finish cooking during that resting time.



I rested it for only 5 minutes because I was hungry. Do you think that might have been part of the problem? Seems like the chicken keeps cooking after it's out of the oven.


----------



## Bmhughes89 (Jul 15, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Thanks for clarifying! How often do you usually check the temperature with the first type of thermometer you described.





kitchengoddess8 said:


> I rested it for only 5 minutes because I was hungry. Do you think that might have been part of the problem? Seems like the chicken keeps cooking after it's out of the oven.



It certainly does keep cooking once out of the oven. Resting it will allow the juices to be absorbed by the breast, thigh, ect. Flipping the chicken breast mid cook and resting for 10 minutes will help out a lot.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bmhughes89 said:
			
		

> It certainly does keep cooking once out of the oven. Resting it will allow the juices to be absorbed by the breast, thigh, ect. Flipping the chicken breast mid cook and resting for 10 minutes will help out a lot.



So flipping the thigh mid-cook will work if I'm using a rack?


----------



## taxlady (Jul 15, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> So I tried using a meat thermometer and a broiling pan tonight and had some logistical problems.
> 
> I attempted to put the thermometer in a chicken thigh while it was in the oven and couldn't reach it because my oven is so small. I ended up having to pull the pan out of the oven, take the temperature of the meat, and put it back. Is this what people normally do?
> 
> Also there was a spot on the bottom of one of the thighs that seemed red and undercooked. I don't think I could have left the meat in longer (40 minutes at 400) because the rest of the thigh seemed a bit dry. What could I have done differently?


I usually pull the rack forward to get the thermometer into the meat.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 16, 2012)

Again, I put the thermometer into the breast meat, placing the tip right next to the thigh joint, and pull the bird when the temp reaches 155' F.  Like the others, I let it rest 15 minutes before carving.  Unlike some, I don't flip the bird.  I cook it breast-side up for the entire cooking time.  The meat is so juicy, it will squirt you when you bite it.  It doesn't matter if I'm giving it a bit of smoke over a divided charcoal Bed on my Webber, or baked/roasted in the oven.  It comes out the same.  

If you have the time, and you're still having trouble with dry meat, try this.  Roast the chicken the day before, making sure to follow the above directions.  Carve the meat and place into the roasting pan, or other suitable pan with all of the meat juices that accumulated in the pan.  Add enough water to the pan juices to cover.  Place int the fridge until the next day, and heat in the juices at 200', until warm enough to eat .  Serve hot.  The skin won't be as crispy, but the meat will be ridiculously juicy and tender.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

